# graduate course



## Josh_

I am wondering how to say "graduate course" in Arabic?  For example, as in the sentence, "I am taking a graduate course in economics."

I was told a long time ago that we cannot make a nisba adjective out of خريج and therefore دورة خريخية would not be right.  I know that graduate studies is دراسات عليا , literally 'higher studies,' but I cannot seem to make an adjective out of that in order to convey the idea of a graduate course or class.

So, I am wondering how this is said in Arabic.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Xence

Josh_ said:


> I know that graduate studies is دراسات عليا , literally 'higher studies,' but I cannot seem to make an adjective out of that in order to convey the idea of a graduate course or class.


 
May I ask why do you want to use an adjective here?


----------



## cherine

Maybe because it is an adjective in the English structure.

Josh, this is really one of those expressions hard to render into Arabic 
I think the common expression used in Egypt is "deblooma" دبلومة (diploma); it's understood that a diploma is a post graduate course.

Hopefully, other members of the forum have a better suggestion.


----------



## londonmasri

From what I have read - ductooraah is PHD
and Majesteer is masters course (got it form that arabic desert sky site listed on resources page).

Whilst we are on this subject - could I ask what a *degree* is? (i.e. BA/ BSC)


----------



## chflb

Hello all,
londonmasri 	 		,would you please explain to me what does BA/ BSC mean ?


----------



## cherine

BA= Bachelor of Art
In Egypt, we call it ليسانس lesans
BSc= Bachelor of Science
In Egypt we call it بكالوريوس bakaloriyoos


----------



## chflb

Ok, lot of thanks Cherine


----------



## cherine

You're welcome.


----------



## yasmeena

cherine said:


> I think the common expression used in Egypt is "deblooma" دبلومة (diploma); it's understood that a diploma is a post graduate course.


 
Interesting. To me, and to many Lebanese , a 'diplome' is mostly used for a non-university degree, like شهادة معهد .

We actually use the English expression 'graduate course'. If I were talking to someone older (i.e. have to speak a 100% Arabic sentence), I would say كورس دراسات عليا.


----------



## Mahaodeh

That would be مساق دراسات عليا; but more commonly مساق ماجستير or مساق دكتوراه.  A course is مساق when it means a subject you study for a semester during the course of getting some degree (graduate or postgraduate).


----------



## cherine

yasmeena said:


> Interesting. To me, and to many Lebanese , a 'diplome' is mostly used for a non-university degree, like شهادة معهد .


We have the same in Egypt  This is why we differentiate between diploma and diplome. Although the "official" term used is دبلوم (but maybe they count on context, and the title of the diplome)


> We actually use the English expression 'graduate course'. If I were talking to someone older (i.e. have to speak a 100% Arabic sentence), I would say كورس دراسات عليا.


This is also used. But "course" is a very general word: it can be a post-graduate course, or a course not related to university (like كورس إنجليزي، كورس كمبيوتر ...)



Mahaodeh said:


> That would be مساق دراسات عليا; but more commonly مساق ماجستير or مساق دكتوراه. A course is مساق when it means a subject you study for a semester during the course of getting some degree (graduate or postgraduate).


This word is not used in Egypt, but it's interesting to learn a new word. Thanks, Maha 
May I ask what's the vowel following the miim of مساق ?


----------



## Mahaodeh

It's fat7a = مَسَاق; the wazn is مَفْعَل like معمل ومركز ومنشأ, I'm not sure but I think it's اسم مكان but I don't know how it ended up being a course, maybe it started like a certain class in a certain place then the same word was used for a course in general.


----------



## cherine

Thanks Maha


----------



## Josh_

Thanks for an interesting discussion guys.

So, if someone wanted to write in a resume, in MSA, that he/she is currently taking (or currently enrolled in) a graduate course what do you suppose the best option would be?


----------



## cherine

I think there are several possibilites:

- حاليًا أدرس للحصول على شهادة دراسات عليا في
- ملتحق بدورة/ببرنامج دراسات عليا في
- طالب دراسات عليا في برنامج/دبلومة كذا​​


----------



## Josh_

Thank Cherine.  And thanks again to everyone for your contributions.


----------



## Josh_

I just remembered the verb تلقى .  Could I use it to express the idea of currently taking a course?"  Such as in:

أتلقى حاليا دورة في...


----------



## cherine

talqqa=he received. I don't think it would sound correct in this context, Josh.


----------

